# Social Media Pet Account's



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

Hey guys! Just like me, i know that there are many more people who have specific pet accounts for their pets. I wanted to share my pet accounts with you all so we can keep in touch. I also would LOVE to follow, subscribe & like your pages/accounts/channels as well! Especially because it's a bit more hard finding budgie accounts! Also, it doesn't have to be budgie related, i love all animals equally 

Our instagram page is: 
https://instagram.com/my.budgies.03

Our facebook page is: 
https://www.facebook.com/my.budgies.03

Our Youtube page is: 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCP2S3gbmZnpdcx70hzX65NA/feed

Please share your accounts as well


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Fatma,
I love the first picture in your post as well as the second one.
The pied budgie in the second picture looks like he just finished eating a jelly doughnut! :laughing:*


----------



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Fatma,
> I love the first picture in your post as well as the second one.
> The pied budgie in the second picture looks like he just finished eating a jelly doughnut! :laughing:*


Ahaha thank you a lot!  they were eating strawberries for the first time, i think they liked it a lot


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


fatmaguler said:



Ahaha thank you a lot!  they were eating strawberries for the first time, i think they liked it a lot 

Click to expand...

Sure looks like it! -- Such an adorable picture. *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pictures, you have a beautiful flock! 

I don't have pet accounts, I use Talk Budgies to post everything related to my birds, be it photos that I either download onto my Photobucket or Flickr accounts or the videos from my Youtube channel.


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Beautiful flock


----------



## Meskhenet (Mar 31, 2012)

My vain little fella Tanjiro has his own facebook page which is not family friendly but not NSFW either. Not one for the kiddies but those who can imagine my little boy blue swearing his head off, you'll get a laugh. I share articles, pet adoption stuff and memes between photos.

facebook.com/Tanjithebudgie


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

My two are heavily featured on my instagram, just_moira. I also have pics of my cats on there. They also each have their own hashtags, #sweetiethebudgie and #lemondropthebudgie


----------

